
London to deploy live facial recognition to find wanted faces in a crowd - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/london-to-deploy-live-facial-recognition-to-find-wanted-faces-in-crowd/
======
socceroos
What is it with the British and devolving into an oppressive police state?
Their similar questionable policy choices are well documented throughout their
storied history. Seems like England is trying to reclaim the good old days of
the 17th and 18th century.

Antarctica has got space for them to dump everyone who looks the wrong way at
a lord - or central Australia if they can reign in the republicans.

